

Show HN: My Hackfit Project - cgulovsen

Hey everyone! Check out our project: getduo.launchrock.com  . We&#x27;re at Hackfit right now and our group is building a dating app that connects people based on their value of health and fitness. We&#x27;re still in the midst of building out our prototype but please check out our landing page, sign up for updates (you will definitely not get spammed and more emails will make us look awesome during the demo) and provide feedback here in the comments! I&#x27;d love to hear from you all :)
======
skram
Sounds like an interesting app!

